# Whining noise when pressing the gas



## rg123g (Oct 26, 2004)

Two questions guys

1. I hear a whining noise under the hood. It seems to happen only when I press on the gas. Is this normal I do have the whinning noise back by the fuel tank but I am not sure if the to are related. They is different places.

2. When I press on the gas after I slow down from going a certain a speed.
I seem to get at times a bogging feeling in the front end when I try to pick-up speed not sure what it is from. It all seems to be with the gas pedal causing somthing else to react.

1st time having a 1/2 ton so not sure if any of this is normal. I do have a plow on it but it was doing before the plow was not. 


Sorry if I did not explain this very well any thoughs would greatly be appercited.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Look under the drivers side frame rail for the fuel filter. Replace it.

If that did'nt solve it test the psi on the fuel pump. Any good garage will have a pressure tester for this. Replace if is over/under spec.


Just from what you say it sounds as if the filter is plugged and the pump is over working to get gas up to the engine and burning it up.(the pump)


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

rg123g said:


> Two questions guys
> 
> 1. I hear a whining noise under the hood. It seems to happen only when I press on the gas. Is this normal I do have the whinning noise back by the fuel tank but I am not sure if the to are related. They is different places.
> 
> ...


SAME EXACT thing started happening to me last night as i finished my route.. truck only has 4k on it.. can things be gummed up that bad already??


----------



## rg123g (Oct 26, 2004)

*Update*

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the help found out what the problem was. a very very clogged
fuel filter and a cracked spark plug.

Thank you for all you help...

Glen


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

my truck whines by the gas tank. i was told its just the fuel pump running and that if i didn't hear it then the truck wouldn't be running.


----------



## rg123g (Oct 26, 2004)

That is true and my truck does that still.It was coming from under the hood before. Funny thing now is that after replacing the two items I have not more whistling noise


----------

